# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Plotëso Fjalinë Iii

## Dr.No

Pas nje kohe mungese, vendosa ta rikthej këtë lojë e cila dikur ishte aq e pëlqyer.
Duhet zbuluar fjalinë së cilësi mungojnë bashkëtingëlloret.
Me fat dhe argëtim të këndshëm.

----------

